

Why Developers Should Learn Design - codecondo
http://codecondo.com/why-developers-should-learn-design/

======
zaccus
Right, like I don't have enough on my plate as a developer.

If developers should learn design, then they should be paid double their
salary. Personally, I still wouldn't be interested.

